# Screen printing supplies????



## Stapozi Creation (Feb 20, 2010)

Hey guys
i was wondering what are the best places to order supplies?
i use ryonet (silkscreensupplies.com), is there a better or cheaper place?


----------



## SeasonEnds (Sep 9, 2007)

Check around to see if you have a local screen printing supply shop. I prefer to get my supplies at a local shop. Some things I get through silkscreeningsupplies.com. It just depends on what you need.


----------



## SeanJB (Apr 21, 2009)

We get our supplies locally. We are lucky enough to have 2 places to purchase from. We also have a local garment supplier.


----------



## RichardGreaves (Nov 7, 2006)

Ryonet is an excellent distributor and they ship orders over US$100 for free, but if you live in Key West, FL - that could be a long time to wait when you run out of emulsion or the ink color you need for the next job.

Businessmen focus on making a profit, not saving money.


----------



## Flagrant-T (Nov 11, 2009)

RichardGreaves said:


> Businessmen focus on making a profit, not saving money.


Awesome quote! I think that is going on my wall.

I buy most of my stuff from Ryonet. Their service is excellent. They also have a warehouse in Arkansas so delivery time for a lot of items won't be too bad to Florida. I ordered ink Thursday and got it on Monday (delivered to Cleveland OH)

Good luck,
Nick Fill


----------



## tang3 (Feb 28, 2010)

Screen Printing Supplies

ScreenPrintingSupplies.com - Screen Printing Supplies, Equipment and Ink at discount prices!


----------



## swaggyblue (May 13, 2010)

is screensupplies.com good


----------



## RichardGreaves (Nov 7, 2006)

*screensupplies.com*



swaggyblue said:


> is screensupplies.com good



No. 

They don't sell supplies. They are a "link farm" style site, exploiting the domain name they got somehow.

When you click on their links, they get credit for delivering you.


Tell us where you live and we can recommend a local supplier. It's crazy to recommend a distributor in Denmark when you live in Japan.

In the USA, you have large chains & intimate little single branch distributors so you might ask tell us what you are looking for or what/where you bought in the past.

Lawsonsp.com Saint Louis - Atlanta
SourceOneOnline.com 9 branches
GoGSG.com Texas
midwestsign.com MIDWEST SIGN & SCREEN PRINT SUPPLY


----------



## swaggyblue (May 13, 2010)

*Re: screensupplies.com*



RichardGreaves said:


> No.
> 
> They don't sell supplies. They are a "link farm" style site, exploiting the domain name they got somehow.
> 
> ...


i live in Texas and ohhh just noticed didnt mean to say that site i meant this site ScreenPrintingSupplies.com - Screen Printing Supplies, Equipment and Ink at discount prices!

if yaall can give me a local dealer or a close online dealer that would be very appreciated


----------



## RichardGreaves (Nov 7, 2006)

*Re: screensupplies.com*

*Herwecks*
300 Broadway
*San Antonio*, TX 78205
T: 800-725-1349
T : 210-227-1349

Artdoggie.com homepage

*Lee's Screen Process Supply*
10440 West Airport Blvd.
*Stafford*, TX 77477
T: 281-879-5337
T: 800-447-8874

Mitch Roberts
Lees Supply - Home

*McBee Screen Print Supply*
6100 Skyline, Suite #J
*Houston*, TX 77057
T: 713-972-1388
T: (800) 622-3304

McBee Supply!

*Graphic Solutions Group*
304 North Walton Street
*Dallas*, TX 75226
T: 214-748-3271
T: 800-366-1776

Graphic Solutions Group

*Graphic Solutions Group*
1293 N. Post Oak
Suite 190
*Houston*, TX 77055
T: 713.957.0850
Sales:800.775.7545
Graphic Solutions Group

*Reece Supply Co.*
1530 Goodyear Drive, Suite J
*El Paso*, TX 79936
T: 877-776-0128
F: 915-592-9050
Reece Supply Company – Sign Supplies

*Reece Supply Company*
3308 Royalty Row
*Irving*, TX 75062
T: 972-438-3131
T: 800-776-7448

*Reece Supply Company*
2606 Bell
*Houston*, TX 77003
T: 713-228-9496
T: 800-776-0113

*Reece Supply Company*
4960 Eisenhauer Road
Suite 110
*San Antonio*, TX 78218
T: 210-662-6898
T: 800-776-0224


----------



## swaggyblue (May 13, 2010)

omg dude thanks


----------



## RSG (Dec 17, 2009)

I use Nazdar


----------



## Blackwater (Feb 9, 2010)

I have been looking for local suppliers here in North Florida, but I am not having much luck. May I ask where you got that list from?


----------



## RichardGreaves (Nov 7, 2006)

*FloridaDistributors*



Blackwater said:


> I have been looking for local suppliers here in North Florida, but I am not having much luck. May I ask where you got that list from?


I got the distributors from my database.

My name is Richard Greaves.

*SourceOne Florida* 
division of Nazdar
13160 NW 43rd Ave.
Opa Locka , FL 33054
Toll Free: 800-788-0554
T: 913-422-2214
SourceOne - Home 

SunCoast Screen & Ink
13000 Automobile Blvd. Suite 102
Clearwater, FL 33762
Toll Free: 800-248-3226
T: 727-556-0339
Screen printing Equipment & supplies
*
Tubelite Co. Inc.*
102 Semoran Commerce Place
Apopka, FL 32703
Toll Free: 800-432-8526
T: 407-884-0477
Tubelite Company, Inc. - Sign, Screen Printing & Digital Printing Supplies 

*Tubelite Co. Inc.*
11205 NW 131 St.
Miami, FL 33178
T: (305) 883-9070
(800) 505-4900
Tubelite Company, Inc. - Sign, Screen Printing & Digital Printing Supplies 



GEORGIA

*Lawson Screen & Digital Products*
1147 Cobb Industrial Drive
Marietta, (Atlanta), GA 30066
800/982-9300
T: 770/424-3570
Lawson Screen & Digital Products - Screen Printing Equipment, Screen Printing Supplies, Sublimation and Direct-to-Garment

*Reece Supply Company of Georgia, Inc.*
5755 Oakbrook Pkwy.
Norcorss, GA 30093
T: 770-326-7920

*SourceOne Georgia*
division of Nazdar
4260 Peachtree Ind. Blvd.
Norcross, GA 30071
T: 770-476-0510
SourceOne - Home 

*Freedom Screenprint Supply*
4330 Wendell Dr SW
Atlanta, GA 30336
404/691-0055
800/935-2121
Freedom Imaging Solutions


*Tubelite Company, Inc.*
504 35th Street North
Birmingham, AL 35222
800/238-5280
Tubelite Company, Inc. - Sign, Screen Printing & Digital Printing Supplies
*
Screen Process of Alabama, LLC*
7110 Gadsen Hwy
Trussville, AL 35173
205/655-2757
800-804-0786
205/655-4418
SCREEN PROCESS OF ALABAMA, LLC | We dare to be different


----------



## Blackwater (Feb 9, 2010)

Thank you Very much Richard


----------



## Gorillawhite (Sep 29, 2009)

Hi Richard is it possible to get me a list for suppliers in SoCal, mostly Los Angeles area? Much appreciated. Thanks.


----------



## RichardGreaves (Nov 7, 2006)

*Atelco*
7618 Woodman Ave. Unit 19 
Van Nuys CA, 91402 
818-901-1072 
*
Parmele Screen Process Supply *
13105 Saticoy Street 
N. Hollywood CA, 91605 
818-982-9339 

*Ace Silk Screen Print Supply Company* 
2330 S.Broadway 
Los Angeles CA, 90011 
213-741-0520 
*
Coastal Supply Co.*
8650 Argent Street
Santee, CA 92071
T: 619-562-8880
Home

*Screen Printers Resource*
2320 East Orangethorpe Ave.
Suite C
Anaheim, CA 92806
T: 888-435-2468
Screen Printers Resource - Screen Printing Supplies and Screen Printing Equipment

*McLogan Supply Co.*
711 S. East Street
Anaheim, CA 92805
T: 714- 999-1194?
McLogan Supply Company : Quality Screen Printing and Silk Screen Supplies since 1922 

*McLogan Supply Co.*
2010 S. Main Street
Los Angeles, CA 90007
T: 213-749-2262?
McLogan Supply Company : Quality Screen Printing and Silk Screen Supplies since 1922
*
Sun Chemical Corp*.
1890 S. Carlos Ave.
Ontario, CA 91761
T: 909-930-5505 

*SourceOne Southern California *
division of Nazdar 
11821 Western Avenue
Garden Grove, CA 92841-2119
T: 714-894-7578
SourceOne - Home
30 SE of Los Angeles 

ScreenPrinting Products-SD
7939 Silverton Avenue
Suite 811
San Diego, CA 92126
T: 858-547-9997
ScreenPrintingOnline - The Source for all your Screen Printing needs. Incredible Service and Pricing!

*TW Graphics*
3323 Malt Avenue
City of Commerce, CA 90040
T: 323- 721-1400
Screen Printing Supplies - Digital Supplies - Sublimation Ink 

*Best Screen Printing Supply*
1822 S. Hill St.
Los Angeles, CA 90007
T: 213-744-1172 

*Denco Sales Co.*
10280 Indiana Ct.
Rancho Cucamonga, CA 91730
T: 909-364-8527

*Rheetech Sales and Service*
2401 S. Main St.
Los Angeles, CA 90007
T: 213-749-9111


----------



## corradomatt (Jan 16, 2007)

Don't forget about us!!

Westix, Inc. - Screen Printing Supplies Online - WestixOnline.com
1309 Simpson Way
Escondido, CA 92029 (san diego area)
800-741-3887




RichardGreaves said:


> *Atelco*
> 7618 Woodman Ave. Unit 19
> Van Nuys CA, 91402
> 818-901-1072
> ...


----------



## BMurphy688 (Apr 14, 2007)

Richard,

Can you possibly share those resellers of supplies in the Northern NJ area.... I will not shop with perfomance...

I'm looking for someone where I can drive to pick up items ordered or that "ah shucks" i need...

Thanks for your help..

Brendan 
Essex County NJ


----------



## lloydsprint (Nov 19, 2010)

How about northern California sacramento/Chico areas? Thanks!


----------



## printing40years (Dec 27, 2008)

Sericol can supply you out of South Carolina. Call Customer Service at 800-255-4562 and ask for Jonny Lee Brown the Florida Rep


----------



## Diver86 (Dec 6, 2006)

BMurphy688 said:


> Richard,
> 
> Can you possibly share those resellers of supplies in the *Northern NJ* area.... I will not shop with perfomance...
> 
> ...


The "Aw shucks" super store that has everything

Charles M. Jessup, Inc.
177 Smith Street
Keasbey, NJ 08832
800-525-4657
Jessup Inc. | Home


----------



## ab8ta (Jun 11, 2012)

WOW! 

I am in Georgia, thanks richard for posting this list!!!


----------



## Take5films (Jun 30, 2012)

nice piece of info here.


----------



## Sevens (Apr 1, 2011)

Have used the locals, but now using screenprintingsupplys..Would like local to localish.. Any other shops besides Ryodontno and midwest sign ?


----------



## Sevens (Apr 1, 2011)

Any info for Oregon would be appreciated..Have purchased from some locals, but now using screenprintingsupplys..Would like local to localish.. Any other shops besides Ryodontno and midwest sign ?


----------



## RichardGreaves (Nov 7, 2006)

*Oregon screen printing supplies????*



Sevens said:


> Any info for Oregon would be appreciated.
> 
> Have purchased from some locals, but now using screenprintingsupplys.
> 
> ...


If it ships UPS, Oregon & Washington screen printing distributors are one day delivery - but all will require you order by a cutoff time to make their ship deadline. You don't tell us where you live so we can't help w/local. My advantage in the East was that I could order a part from the west coast and maybe make ship time for overnight.

My goto for that area *is* Midwest Sign & Screen Supply in Seattle & Portland especially since they bought Calcom & Washington Color & Chemical in the 1990's.

*Grimco*
602 SE Salmon St
Portland, OR 97214
ph: 800.542.9941
fx: 503.235.4437

*Denco Sales*
13209 NE David Circle
Portland, OR 97230
T: +503-235-0460
Denco Sales 

Midwest, Grimco & Denco are the big guys, so you don't get the best bedside manner. for that, you should call my old friend Randy Scolatti who's been selling screen printing supplies in the northwest more than 25 years.

*RC Screen Shop & Supply Co.*
_*ex-Dimensional Products Inc. building*_
7709 SW Nimbus Avenue
Beaverton OR, 97008
503-526-9120, 503-490-1105
Contact: Randy Scolatti
http://rcscreenshop.com/
[email protected]


----------



## BRTdesign (Sep 19, 2010)

try atlas screen company


----------



## RichardGreaves (Nov 7, 2006)

*Illinois screen printing supplies????*



BRTdesign said:


> try atlas screen company


*Atlas Screen Supply*
9353 Seymour Avenue
Schiller Park, IL 60176
800-621-4173
[email protected]
http://www.atlasscreensupply.com
http://www.atlasscreensupply.net


----------



## ToughJourneyman (Sep 26, 2012)

*

Hello Richard,


Can you please cover suppliers in San Bernardino county and Orange county both are in Southern California.


Thanks in advance. 


*


----------



## Tallyplayer (Aug 10, 2010)

I have heard a lot of good things about Tubelite in Apopka, I am just wondering how you go about ordering and shopping from them. I have requested a catalog, set up an account talked to a sales rep, and yet I do not know how to actually place an order with them. I have things I need yesterday, and tried all eek last week to give them some money but I am now a little frustrated. Any one know how to order or see their products?


----------



## W.E. Productions (Feb 2, 2010)

*Re: FloridaDistributors*



RichardGreaves said:


> I got the distributors from my database.
> 
> My name is Richard Greaves.


Do you have any suppliers listed in Louisiana?


----------



## sacramentoprint (Jan 16, 2014)

Icon Screen Printing Supply - Screen Printing Supplies, Equipment, Education & More. or local Dynamic Supply Incorporated Dynamic is in SoCal. Great people!


----------



## sacramentoprint (Jan 16, 2014)

lloydsprint said:


> How about northern California sacramento/Chico areas? Thanks!


Dynamic Supply Incorporated or Icon Screen Printing Supply - Screen Printing Supplies, Equipment, Education & More. or Anthem Screen Printing Supplies, Equipment and Services in SF


----------



## tancehughes (May 21, 2010)

*Re: FloridaDistributors*



W.E. Productions said:


> Do you have any suppliers listed in Louisiana?



Hey, call GSG in Baton Rouge, ask for Clark Lanius. 225-923-6102


----------



## W.E. Productions (Feb 2, 2010)

*Re: FloridaDistributors*



tancehughes said:


> Hey, call GSG in Baton Rouge, ask for Clark Lanius. 225-923-6102


Thanks for that Info Tance!!


----------



## potatoprinting (Mar 20, 2014)

*Re: FloridaDistributors*

Any chance you know of some distributors in the Flagstaff, AZ area? I've always driven two hours to phoenix if I'm having an emergency shortage on something.


----------



## myichad (Sep 6, 2011)

I was wondering about maybe the Kansas City, mo area?


----------



## monkeyinadryer (Sep 29, 2006)

Anyone sell screen printing supplies at their shop? Squeegees, frames, ink? We are looking to add a small retail supply area but don't know where to start for a wholesale distributor. Any recommendations? Does any of the online heavies like Ryonet sell wholesale for resellers?

Thanks for your help!

Andrea


----------



## Diver86 (Dec 6, 2006)

monkeyinadryer said:


> Anyone sell screen printing supplies at their shop?
> Andrea


*
That would be a conflict of interest........ Don't buy from your competitor. Business 101.*


----------



## monkeyinadryer (Sep 29, 2006)

Diver86 said:


> *
> That would be a conflict of interest........ Don't buy from your competitor. Business 101.*


We are not looking to sell to other screen printing businesses. We are looking to market to local artists and hobbyists since we are moving into an art/creative neighborhood. But thanks for your helpful response


----------

